# Head to Head at the Classics



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

It's the culmination of 50 club shows from all over Britain, with winners of the Best in Show set to go head to head at the Lancaster Insurance Classic Motor Show, the UK's biggest classic car show, from 15th to 17th November at Birmingham's NEC.








Now in its 8th year, the finalists come together having won top honours at their respective concours events such as MGLive, VolksWorld and the Hot Rod Nationals, all under the watchful gaze of teams from Meguiar's, who have attended many of the shows. Meguiar's have become synonymous with car care and detailing, becoming a leader in the sector.

Having beaten all comers from their own marque, the cars on display represent the best of the best from right across the British classic car landscape. Previous winners include cars as diverse as a Mini and a Ferrari, while 2012's title was taken by Wayne McCarthy with his utterly stunning Volkswagen Beetle.

A Beetle will again contest the 2013 competition, this time it's owned by David Forder, who won the Top 25 title at VolksWorld. A Karmann Ghia, owned by John Figg, together with Chris White's MkI Golf GTi cabriolet, completes the Volkswagen entrants.

Away from VW, Peter Hermite's 1967 MGB will compete against the Jaguar XK 150 of William Baldwin, a car that was voted 'Car of the Year' by the Jaguar Enthusiasts Club. Triumph will be represented by the class winning TR 5 of Nigel Bancroft.

A total of three Fords will face-off, with Chris Rodger's RS1800 competing against John Wilcox's vintage 1932 Ford Model B, which took top honours at the National Hot Rod and Customer American Car Show, and Simon Williams' 3.0 S Capri.

Russ White's 1979 Chevrolet Camaro represents the USA, having won Best American Car at the Thorsby Classic Car & Bike Show.

Supercars vying for the title include the Lamborghini Miura of Jane and Max Weitzmann, with long-time rival Ferrari represented by Edward Carter's 250 GT/F Spider, a car that won the hotly-contested Ferrari Concours. Graham Plumb's Porsche 911 993 Carrera4S will go up against Kevin Clarke's 1974 924, a car that won the National Concours prize at the Porsche Club of Great Britain's National Concours

16 cars will vie for the 2013 title, the overall winner will be selected by a panel of industry judges who will have the difficult task of choosing just one car to take the hotly-contested title, with the winner to be announced at lunchtime on the Sunday of the show, with a presentation from Discovery Channel's Wheeler Dealer, Mike Brewer.

The Lancaster Insurance Classic Motor Show, held at Birmingham's NEC from 15th to 17th November, is the UK's biggest classic motoring celebration. Spanning eleven halls, visitors can enjoy an estimated 1,500 cars and 350 motorcycles on display, ranging from the rare and exciting to pre-war and retro classics, the sublime to the ridiculous, and many more.

Ticket prices start from £18.50 when purchased in advance, with two and three day passes also available. For more information on the Lancaster Insurance Classic Motor Show or Classic Motorbike Show, visit www.necclassicmotorshow.com.


----------

